# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  [Modding] Nơi trú ngụ của thần Cú

## abusayyart

"'Keeper of the Strix" tạm dịch là "Nơi trú ngụ của thần Cú" là tác phẩm mod mới nhất của Bob Stewart, một modder rất nổi tiếng với những sản phẩm mod cực kỳ độc đáo làm nên tên tuổi của anh. Và Keeper of the Strix là sản phẩm của một công trình nghiên cứu và thực hiện vô cùng tinh vi và công phu.


​*Bản phác thảo (Concept)*

Bức ảnh này chính là bản phác thảo cho dự án Strix của Bob, hãy theo dõi quá trình thực hiện của anh từ lúc khởi đầu để biết được anh ấy làm nên tác phẩm này như thế nào. Hãy xem nhật ký làm việc của anh tại đây hoặc trang chủ của Bob nếu bạn muốn xem những dự án trước đây của anh. Hãy chờ xem những sản phẩm mod tuyệt vời và bỏ phiếu ủng hộ vào tháng 10 nhé!

​*Những cảm hứng và ý tưởng*






​*Các thành phần linh kiện*


​*Chế tạo nền móng cho sản phẩm mod*

Bob sử dụng các tấm nhôm đã được đục lỗ cho nhẹ và dễ dàng bẻ cong và bắt ốc thanh gỗ vào.



​*Bắt đầu mod hàng Strix*

Lớp giáp mặc định đã bị tháo bỏ để phủ lên lớp sơn bóng màu bạc nhìn ấn tượng hơn nhiều.



​*Các thành phần phần cứng*


​*Tản nhiệt nước*


​*Xây dựng không gian để chứa toàn bộ linh kiện*


​*Tạo phần khung gỗ bọc phía ngoài*



​*Các phụ kiện kèm theo*

Những cây đinh sẽ được đóng vào phần gỗ da và thêm một chút dầu để chúng trở nên cũ kỹ hơn.


​*Làm rỉ kim loại*

Axit Hydrochloric được sử dụng để làm rỉ các miếng kim loại , lưu ý là việc này vô cùng nguy hiểm có thể làm bạn tử vong nếu làm không đúng cách!


​*Cộng cụ làm nền*

Vì card đồ họa là nhân vật chính nên Bob cần RAM là công cụ làm nền vì thế anh ấy phủ lên lớp sơn đen cho RAM.

​*Tạo khung cửa số của thần Cú*


​*Và cho nó "bốc lửa"*


​Qua đó cái cửa sổ này sẽ là cảnh nền cực tốt cho thần Cú bên trong tỏa sáng.

​*Bản lề* 

Các bản lề cửa ra vào khu vườn được nhúng vào hỗn hợp oxy già và giấm sau đó hâm nóng lên.

​*Con mắt thần Cú*

Phía trên ở giữa 2 quạt làm mát được tô đen, gắn thêm logo nổi đầu lâu tung cánh và 2 quạt được sơn màu đỏ giả làm mắt cú khi săn mồi.


​Dàn đèn LED halo được gắn phía sau 2 quạt làm mát.

​*Trang trí cho thùng gỗ bên ngoài*









​*Tạo hộp gỗ để sẵn sàng cho chuyến vận chuyển xa*


​*Nhiệm vụ hoàn thành*


​*Nguồn: rog.asus.com*​

----------


## petduy

*Trả lời: [Modding] Nơi trú ngụ của thần Cú*

nhìn cứ như ác mộng ấy chứ chẳng đùa

----------


## phuongxoan

*Trả lời: [Modding] Nơi trú ngụ của thần Cú*

bác thớt ý tưỡng ghê thiệt chớ, nhưng rất đẹp khâm phục khâm phục.

----------


## nhungdo

*Trả lời: [Modding] Nơi trú ngụ của thần Cú*

ủa thế này thì nguồn với mấy cáp màn hình thì ở đâu nhể

----------


## cake1990

*Trả lời: [Modding] Nơi trú ngụ của thần Cú*




> ủa thế này thì nguồn với mấy cáp màn hình thì ở đâu nhể


chắc là phía dưới rồi chứ ở đâu ra

----------


## pesttykl

*Trả lời: [Modding] Nơi trú ngụ của thần Cú*

sáng tạo quá, thích nhất vụ lấy lửa đốt đốt cho nó hầm hố ý

----------


## annguyenvm

*Trả lời: [Modding] Nơi trú ngụ của thần Cú*

thôi em hông dám chơi trò này đâu, phải có tiền lắm chứ chả đùa

----------


## petty

*Trả lời: [Modding] Nơi trú ngụ của thần Cú*




> thôi em hông dám chơi trò này đâu, phải có tiền lắm chứ chả đùa


bộ mày ở tron thì không nói nhưng vỏ ngoài toàn mấy nguyên liệu tận dụng thôi mà, chuyện vặt ấy mà

----------


## diennguyen59

*Trả lời: [Modding] Nơi trú ngụ của thần Cú*

nhìn mấy cái rương như kho báu kích thích quá đi mất

----------

